# Not Breeding, Help!



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I guessed this would go in behaviour.

As most of you know, I breed Variegated. However, I don't have so many at the moment. Four, as a matter of fact, thanks to what happened the other month.

I have an adult buck and doe from my original stock, as well as a young doe from the pair's first litter (heavily marked, not yet 12 weeks) and a young buck (very undermarked - just gone 8 weeks) from their second litter.

Obviously, I need more and I'm hoping to see Dave about acquring more does this weekend. However, I'd like to find out why my adult pair haven't bred at all since their last litter, which was 8 weeks back. There appears to have been no breeding, no squeaks or anything from the box. I don't know if the buck is uninterested or what, but its very odd. The doe has only had two litters. I consulted Katy on this and she says most of hers only have 2 litters, then stop.

Oldtyme says I should give them cat biscuits, as that might help.

Either way, I'd like some advice. How can I get them breeding again?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have heard that you can remove the buck and watch the doe for signs of heat. Place the buck back with the doe for JUST the day she is in heat. I've heard that works like a charm.
Also, how much natural light are they getting, and what is the normal temp of where they are living?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

What tinyhart said! With other animals you remove the males then put them back in after a while to set everything going again!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

or you could give the younger buck a chance i'm finding the warm weather is making my older bucks lazy.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Try removing the younger buck from his cage (leaving all his bedding in there) and putting the older buck and his wife in there. This should trigger all of the older buck's manly urges and he'll strut round making everything his - including the doe.

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

great idea sarah


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll try that Sarah. Thank you!


----------

